# ATTENTION S14 KOUKI SR20DET Owners! ECU Pinouts Needed...



## quick108 (Apr 15, 2004)

I have the Zenki Service Manual, but it's completely different. If anyone has an SR20DET from the 1997-1998 S14, I just need to confirm 4 pins. You can even give me wire colors if you are unsure of the function.

ECU Pin 30 
-Crankshaft Reference Signal or Crankshaft Position Signal?

ECU Pin 31
-Crankshaft Reference Signal or Crankshaft Position Signal?

ECU Pin 111
-Wastegate Solenoid or O2 Sensor Front Heater?

ECU Pin 115
-Wastegate Solenoid or Empty Pin?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Doesnt' say what year SR this is for, but give this a shot

http://www.datnet.org/new/techinfo/page1.html



But I'm coming up blank when I search for kouki s14 sr20



... I'll keep trying though


----------

